# surf rod question



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

I've always been a fresh water spinning guy. Last year when I started surf fishing I bought a couple ugly stik spinning surf rods with penn saltwater reels. They are fine, in fact I love them, but after much reading P&S and observing last summer, I now find out I should be fishing conventional (casting) rods. I'm interested in big reds, rock fish, shark, etc. I looked at Bass pro this weekend and found a 12' ugly stik for $74. I know there are many custom, breakaway, etc., rods out there. I'm not looking to set any distance records, so, is the ugly stik a decent choice or will I be banned from the beach:beer:? Thanks for honest input.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You don't need a conventional to catch feesh! That's a load of hogwash. Use what works for you. There are a lot of folks who use spinning gear and catch a lot of big fish. Use what you're comfortable with, and if you feel like getting a conventional, go for it. If the Ugly Stik works, use it.


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

ugly sticks are perfect on the other hand all u need is a good amount of line in ur reel maybe 17-20 test of maybe 200+yrds


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Dip, I don't particularly like Ugly sticks. I don't own one but in doing my research I've handled and compared them to other rods. They're kind of bulky. After a day of casting and retrieving I'd imagine they'd wear you out. There are a bunch of other rods on the market that are more streamlined and lightweight. I own a couple Tica's which I love for their sleek design and lightweight.

I don't own any conventionals but I've heard the arguments, that you don't actually need a conventional rod with a conventional reel; spinner will do just fine. Just my opinion.

I will agree with Basstardo, do your research get a ton of opinion and use what works for you.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

dipnet, the important thing is to get your line in the water. The Ugly Sticks will do the trick but when you want to get a "little" more distance NEXT trip look for help from the folks here. I've done better from the beach and boat. Ya can learn alot here. Philly Jack


----------



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Ugly Sticks are alot heavier than other surf rods out there. A good, strong, lightweight rod can be found for little $. i.e. the 12' Daiwa Eliminator for $55.


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

yea the tica surf rods are real nice, i have both an 8 and 12 ft model from tica.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Ug stik*

Good rods for the money! 

Ugly Stick 7' w/ a Penn 704z. She held her own on this one: 










Skunk


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a 6 ft ugly stick that is use from the surf and i have caught many fish on it. It just doesnt cast very far at all. Im sure a longer one would be fine.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

uglystik is the most durable rod in todays rod market. you don't need to cast from Virginia to New York to catch fish. Just learn how to read the surf so you'll know where the fish are.


P.S. you don't need a conventional either, that's an old wives tale.


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Dip

I sell both,

Love to quote you on a new rod if you decide to buy one.

Greg
Bait Shack
757-465-9020


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Greg, I'll be in to see ya after the holidays.

Skunk, Sweet rock!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

HellRhaY said:


> you don't need to cast from Virginia to New York to catch fish


One of the drum blitzes at Cape Point this year (March 14th) was a prime example. The guys bombing baits got nothing, but the two ladies who were fishing close in caught several citation drum. Something in the neighborhood of 50+ fish came in that day, the majority being citations, and were caught on double dropper rigs using shrimp. The folks were targeting sea mullet. 

Just because you have a conventional and you can bomb 8nbait 150 yards doesn't necessarily mean you're going to catch more fish.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

lol...don't need a custom to catch fish?...some need to know...get what you can pay for and enjoy your time on fishing...:fishing::fishing:


----------



## michaelmin (Dec 21, 2007)

Still using a 9' Penn saltwater spinning combo, needed more beef even to haul those croakers out of the weeds. Bought it on a sudden inspiration when trying to decide whether to stay in VA near the saltwater or go back to Midwest. Honestly, folks, I think the rod spoke to me.


----------



## FHB (Jun 11, 2003)

When i first got into surf fishing i got a 12' ugly stick, and didnt like it because its to flemese and bulky. Go with a 12' tica with a Abu or diawa conv. reel. This kind of outfit will run you about $200 but worth it.:fishing:


----------



## VA_Fisher (Jul 24, 2007)

I think a 10ft ocean master graphite rod with an okuma saltina 65 will do nicely. I have the okuma saltina 80 but it seems kind bulky, I have yet to try it out on the surf though.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks to all. I'll visit Greg's and see what feels right.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

dipnet,

There are many rod and reel combinations to choose from. Your Ugly Stik/Penn combo is practically indestructible, however, you are correct that there are probably longer casting combos out there. 

From previous discussions on this board, some good starter rod choices would be Tica, Daiwa or Tsunami. All have good performing models for a reasonable price. Daiwa and Shimano are nice reels. You can research past threads regarding these rod/reels.

Greg will hook you up with the right equipment. 
Feel free to PM me with any other questions.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*hey dip*

I'm kinda in the same perdicament. I've been using spinning rods-trying to keep down on cost. I like em, I actually put about 75 yds of yozuri hybrid and 150yds of power pro 20 test and I can cast every bit of my power pro out. I'm using a tidewater series 10' rod with a penn power graph on it. Works good fo' me: thought about getting me a big penn and using it for drum and rock. 

This rod I love it to death; but I haven't seen it anywhere anymore. Shakespear is still making the tidewater series but I can't find mine any more. 

Penn makes some "look-a-likes" That looks like a really nice rod for 99$ I like them and if I end up buying another set up this will be my rod of choice 
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_59412_151002008_151000000_151002000_151-2-8

make sure you read the reviews too, they'll help you in deciding. These rods are normally not with the other surf rods you looked at, they're normally down the asile next to it


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*here is a link to cheap TSUNAMI'S...*

http://www.srmo.com/Merchant2/merch...0&Category_Code=TSUNAMI_RODS&Product_Count=13 .....THEY GOT ALL SORTS OF CHEAP SURF GEAR...HOPE THIS HELPS...TIGHT LINES!!

DALTON


----------

